# Rat in my hair



## AllAnimalsLover (Feb 14, 2016)

So I was just wondering if other rats do this and if anyone knows why. The rats love to go on my shoulder but they are always getting into my hair as it is quite long. At first I would move my hair out of the way for them but they seemed to want to be in my hair. I don't mind too much and they have never tangled themselves up but they love to get under it and in it. But I was curious as to why they do this. Also I am a little worried that they sometimes eat/chew my hair. It is really hard to tell but sometimes it feels or looks as if they are eating/chewing it. Obviously I don't want this, so I was wondering if others have experience with this at all. I have put my hair in a ponytail but they still get at it if I am sitting or lying down.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

Hair is a fun toy for them! They will chew it so if you want them not to maybe put you hair up in a bun? 

My hair is short and I kind of have it wild so I don't mind when my rats are messing with my hair.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Your rats won't eat your hair but might cut some with their teeth. Sometimes my rats go into my hair like you described, I never saw anything that might suggest they were cuting my hair though.


----------



## SorrySayAgain (Sep 20, 2015)

My boys get in my hair. It's about 3inches past my shoulder in length and pretty thick. With most of my boys I figure it's a kind of 'shelter' for them, since rats aren't that keen on being out in the open, so it's like a security blanket for them. 

One in particular likes to play with my hair and absolutely _hates_ it when it is tied up. He'll grab my ponytail and squeak at it, and if I don't remove the offensive object, the little bugger will chew through my hairtie in two seconds flat.

I'll lay down on the floor on occasion, and let them climb all over me. I thought they were chewing my hair for a while, but I saw them at it once and they were grooming me! They were licking, scraping their teeth against, and combing their little hands through my hair! I gave one a good scritch and he nearly bruxxed his jaw off!


----------



## InuLing (Dec 26, 2015)

My two shoulder lovers, Mocha and Toph, do that all the time. Actually Toph is doing it right now lol. I don't mind them grooming my one patch of fur and if you think about it the back of your neck is close to the place they groom each other so them wanting to groom that spot makes perfect sense to me. Only time I stop them is when they start scratching my neck on accident since its on the other side of my hair.


----------



## AllAnimalsLover (Feb 14, 2016)

thanks, I figured they liked it for the security but I wanted to know if it was common for them to chew the hair. I don't mind if they did chew it as long as it wasn't too bad. I never considered that they were grooming me but that totally makes sense.


----------

